# Couple of Bugs in DVR-522



## mjrusso45 (Jan 31, 2004)

I have problems where sometimes when I go to use Tuner 2, all I have is a black screen. I can pull up the guide and menus, but the satellite signal itself is gone. Tuner 1 works fine. If I force a switch test, it works fine after it reloads the guides. Annoying, though.

Also, if I am watching a show, and decide I want to record it, I hit the record button on the remote, and it asks me if I want to record the remainder of the show. I select Yes, and the red light comes on. I check the list of programs recorded, and the show I was watching never shows up there, and the record light stays on until something else is recorded. If I use the guide to select the record instead of directly hitting the record button, it works fine.


----------



## sarama711 (Feb 23, 2004)

Maybe I'm just lucky but I haven't had any real problems since I bought my 522.

I'll check to see how my receiver responds to the recording scenario you described.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Welcome to DISH network BETA testers you've already been to satellite guys so you know you aren't alone.


----------



## sarama711 (Feb 23, 2004)

Nope, mine shows up right away and isn't having the same problems that yours is (sorry).

But, yes, I suppose we are still the beta testers (do not insert joke here).


----------

